# document_root ordner?



## nouser (2. Oktober 2002)

hi

was oder wofür ist der document_root ordner?

thx


----------



## Christoph (2. Oktober 2002)

dort kommt deine Website rein!


----------



## nouser (2. Oktober 2002)

*...*

und was bedeutet das wenn man eine datei nicht in dem document_root speichern soll??? also aus sicherheitsgründen und so!


----------



## melmager (2. Oktober 2002)

ganz einfach:

da JEDER ALLE dateien im document root ordner lesen kann ist es eine
schlechte idee z.b eine passworddatei dort abzulegen


----------



## nouser (2. Oktober 2002)

*...*

wie z.b. die .htpasswd??!!


----------



## Christoph (2. Oktober 2002)

gehört die .htpasswd nicht ins Docroot? sonst geht die ja gar nicht oder?


----------



## nouser (2. Oktober 2002)

*...*

bei nem linux hobel is das ja nicht so wichtig da sind die daten ja eh verschlüsselt! aber wie is das bei nem windows hobel?


----------



## JoelH (3. Oktober 2002)

*hmm,*

diese Datei sollte eh nicht lesbar sein.
Aber eigentlich ist die Doc_root einfach das root verzeichnis des Webservers, meist ist es /var/www/html oder /var/www/htdocs etc. Es ist einfach die unterste ebene in der Verzeichnishirachie des Webservers, du kannst die Doc_root auch auf / legen dann kann man via Webserver quer durch dein System surfen, ist zwar nicht grade sicher aber lustig


----------

